# best food



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

hi, i have read a lot of advice on here for the last few days and there seems to be a lot of variety between breeders on what food mix is the best...

so i was wondering, what would you class as a good balanced mix suitable as a base feed, and any extras that would benefit ie breeding does, help coat shine etc

looking forward to your opinions


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

40% oats
40% wild bird food or pigeon mix
20% chicken layers pellets
lactol sprinkled on the food

extras: meal worms/dog biscuits/scrambled egg/bread+milk.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

brill thank you! i have read that it is bad to give mice wheat, and to avoid this.. however bread contains it. is there a reason one is safe and not the other? also am i right in thinking milk as in lactose not cows milk?


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

one of the mixes i have just come accross - is it any good?

to make is:
5 cups delux rabbit mix
1 cup burns chicken and rice
1 cup pasta spirals
1 cup kallo puffed rice
1 cup salt/sugar free cornflakes
1 cup rolled oats...

is this any good as i see it is lacking in seeds compared to some of the mixes i have seen ie the barley, rolled oats and wild bird/ parakeet food mix.. :?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i don't know about other mixes, i just use the one i use, which was told to me by a winning NMC breeder.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

brill thanks, though just one question.. what are chicken layers pellets? (dont know much about poultry feed tbh  )


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

layers pellets. they are chicken feed for laying chickens.

oh just realized my mistake you need growers pellets.

sorry that's Chicken growers pellets.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wheat usually isn't a problem. I give a wheat-free diet when I see any eye, ear, or skin/coat problems, as those could be from allergy. Safflower or linseed in small quantities provides a good source of healthy oils.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That looks a good mix shiprat never thought in using the pellets,layers pellets you feed to pullet chickens a laying hen of 20 weeks old but ive had hens lay earlier than this , or you can get layers mash which is the same thing but more of a powdery mix.At one time you used to feed chickens boilded potatoe peelings with layers mash called crowdy, boiling the peelings smelled awfull and took a while.Then they brought out the layers pellets.I was told to use the beaphar Lactol has a picture of a wee kitten and puppy on the front mice love it.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

brill, thanks everyone! whats the opinions on the second mix i listed? think i have some lactol somewhere, do you just use it dry sprinkled on or do you mix it first?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

yes just sprinkle it on when your feeding them.


----------

